# The Truth about Music Performance Colleges



## kdguitarman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,

My name is Kristian Del Cantero and I am applying to University of Toronto's Faculty of Music, Cleveland Institute of Music, Conservatorium van Amsterdam, and the Juilliard School for classical guitar performance. Currently I am studying at the Royal Conservatory of Music's Pre-College in Toronto.

I was wondering, if anyone has been through the whole audition process and getting accepted into college for music.

I feel like everyone is attracted to the big name schools (e.g. Juilliard, Curtis, etc.) because the artist-faculty there have big names (e.g. Itzhak Perlman at Juilliard, and Sharon Ibsin for guitar), and because of the school's reputation.

Although studying at these schools would be great, I feel like a very important part of developing as a musician is being able to understand your instrument, and developing technically and musically. To do this, one must have a teacher who is around and able to talk to. 

In a classical guitarist's case, since studios are so small, there is usually one person at each university (Jason Vieaux at Cleveland, Sharon Isbin at Juilliard). These are amazing musicians but they are constantly touring, and from what I have heard from past alumni of these schools, one thing they wish they could have had is to see their private instructor more.

Could anyone share their opinion on this, and if anyone has been through the whole audition process, could you share as well?

I would love to hear what people think!

Sincerely,

Kristian Del Cantero


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I think some of them tour less than you think - once they have settled into a professorship at a music college - it's much less exhausting. why not just ask.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I studied with David Tanenbaum a long time ago (MM 96) and had all but 2 of my lessons with him the 2 years I was in SF (Also got to play for Dusan Bogdanovic & Mark Teicholz!). He travelled during summer months but has an extra turbo. I think being around other guitar students is very important & motivating too. Are you sure the big names don't have assistants? Would love to hear which pieces you are preparing for audition. Best of luck too!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, there's no truth. Have talent and do work. But best you have talent and do work where good teachers are, and plenty of peer competition. And embrace the fact that you aren't a special snow-flake and learn the gosh-darn technique right back to the basic stuff you thought you already had

If I'd done that I'd probably be having more fun in my job than I have now


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Kristian - the question is rather complex and Stomanek's advice is a good staring point. Try to find contact details for existing students; try to find out the calibre of assistants; but most of all, try to find out the essential nature of the college and the course. 

Some conservatoires are simply "hot houses", where the emphasis is entirely on the instrument's technique, while others consider the person behind the playing. If you're confident, strong and competitive, the former type of college will suit you. But if you need nurturing as a person and have doubt (as many of us do in the music business), you need to consider the ethos of the college carefully.

Professors also differ wildly. I was taught by a world-class counter tenor who was consistently unpleasant to me. But my conducting professor, who wasn't well-known, was encouraging and charming. No prizes for guessing which part of the music business I followed for my career. But that was also about the "fit" between tutor and student. I had fellow undergrads who didn't care about brutal tutors.

I suggest you think of this as a human jigsaw puzzle, with you and your guitar in the middle. Getting the right fit will take plenty of research but, with patience, I'm sure you'll find the right course.

Best of luck!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

But only the Illuminati disciples can be accepted in those music colleges and institutes! :lol:


----------

